
Will driverless cars really save millions of lives? - leephillips
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/will-driverless-cars-really-save-millions-of-lives-lack-of-data-makes-it-hard-to-know/2016/10/18/6a678520-8435-11e6-92c2-14b64f3d453f_story.html?hpid=hp_rhp-top-table-main_manvsmachine-09pm%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
======
DamnYuppie
Why are they not focusing their efforts on getting data from the insurance
companies? They obviously will have far more detailed records on this.

Also this begs the question of when all of these super safe cars are rolled
out what is going to happen to insurance rates? I have a hard time envisioning
the insurance carriers drastically reducing their rates for self driving cars.

Another question I have is if a car is in an accident and it is proven to be
the AI's fault how liable will the manufacturer be?

